# Breeder changed her mind



## HobbyFarm (Oct 13, 2016)

I was going to get a a grade goat from a breeder but she is not going to breed the goats she suggested. Tonight she offered me a chance to breed Lime to either Taco or Hercules and they would be purebred and registered. I would like your opinion on what give me the best offspring.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Any set up pictures of the boys or their dams?


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm leaning towards the black one. He looks wider in the chest and more balanced. Stronger brisket. Hard to tell from the pictures.

Also can you do the planned pedigree on ADGA.org? You can see who they have in common in their ancestry.


----------



## HobbyFarm (Oct 13, 2016)

Taco's Mom


----------



## HobbyFarm (Oct 13, 2016)

Hercules's Mom


----------



## HobbyFarm (Oct 13, 2016)

Sss : Copper-hill breakaway's blazer
ss : Haf-hidden-acres thaddaeus
ssd : Standard-way's saltwater taffy
s : Haf-hidden-acres clark kent
sds : Haf-hidden-acres bb&m mozart
sd : Haf-hidden-acres misty-moon
sdd : Haf-hidden-acres rain-of-mist
esc-h supr hercules
dss : Begley's-troubled-acre playboy
ds : Mariah ridge gunner
dsd : Mariah ridge frue's angel
d : Esc-h dots pretty lil' freckle
dds : Bryson branch mn sir spots
dd : Escapinghorses janes jazzy dot
ddd : The yonker's nala jane
sss : Wingwood farm romeo's laredo
ss : Kastdemur's ferocity
ssd : Kastdemur's animosity
s : Kecskemet f eddie
sds : Lakeshore fd summer red sun
sd : Kecskemet s isabelle
sdd : Kecskemet k babar


esc-h limelight special
dss : Pheonix pharm tend andy
ds : The yonker's buddy lee
dsd : Pheonix pharm elegnt vision
d : Escapinghorses levi's florence
dds : Haf-hidden-acres chet
dd : Lyn*neils chet's maime
ddd : Lyn*neils hot blue kitty


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Hmmm. How do their udders compare to limes dams udder in your opinion?

I like things about both dams.


----------



## HobbyFarm (Oct 13, 2016)

Sss : Iron-owl bluebeard
ss : Woest-hoeve mystery man
ssd : Iron-owl jeepers creepers
s : Pheonix pharm mm satisfaction
sds : Kritter kountry p chance
sd : Kritter kountry c cleome
sdd : Kritter kountry p corina
esc-h sa moroccan fling
dss : Kastdemur's free and easy
ds : Hoanbu bf big easy
dsd : Hoanbu status diamond pearl
d : Dream hunt farm lilly
dds : Teardrops irish's hot shot
dd : The dream hunt gracie
ddd : Teardrops sweet escapade
sss : Wingwood farm romeo's laredo
ss : Kastdemur's ferocity
ssd : Kastdemur's animosity
s : Kecskemet f eddie
sds : Lakeshore fd summer red sun
sd : Kecskemet s isabelle
sdd : Kecskemet k babar



esc-h limelight special
dss : Pheonix pharm tend andy
ds : The yonker's buddy lee
dsd : Pheonix pharm elegnt vision
d : Escapinghorses levi's florence
dds : Haf-hidden-acres chet
dd : Lyn*neils chet's maime
ddd : Lyn*neils hot blue kitty


----------



## HobbyFarm (Oct 13, 2016)

I am not sure what I am even looking at I can see if I can get her picture. I am really impressed with this breeder and even being a couple of hours drive I feel I am getting a great goat.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

http://adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigreePrint.aspx?SireNum=N001789336&DamNum=N001775932


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

http://adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigreePrint.aspx?SireNum=N001808958&DamNum=N001775932


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I'd like to see limes dam's udder held up higher. Hopefully that is improved on with lime.

I like limes rump better than her dam's so that is good.

Lime looks like a nice doe and I'm glad you've found a nice breeder.

I like the haf hidden herd, and iron owl. Kastedmur is well known and an excellent herd.


----------



## HobbyFarm (Oct 13, 2016)

Brown buck is 1.53% inbreaded and the black is 1.63 %


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I think I still like Hercules better although tacos dam has a nicer fore udder and tear placement from what I can tell as well as better breed character.

Herc's dam is very deep!


----------



## HobbyFarm (Oct 13, 2016)

What do you mean by very deep I am new and never heard that term before?


----------



## LostCreekmlcl (Nov 21, 2016)

None. Those goats are really young. You need to wait until two years old after they've grown to see how their conformation really is.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

LostCreekmlcl said:


> None. Those goats are really young. You need to wait until two years old after they've grown to see how their conformation really is.


I think these two are her options this year


----------



## LostCreekmlcl (Nov 21, 2016)

nicolemackenzie said:


> I think these two are her options this year


Yes, she asked our opinions. I wouldn't breed to one.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

HobbyFarm said:


> What do you mean by very deep I am new and never heard that term before?


I'll see if I can find an example. She has a big belly, lots of space for rumen and babies.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I agree with nicole - I like the body capacity on the 2nd. You CAN tell a lot by looking at genetics with the aid of ADGA and dam information. You can also compare your young buck with the info. Just because he's not fully mature, doesn't mean you can't have a really good idea as to how he will turn out.

What you are missing from a young buck is daughter's udders and the final look, but you do have a lot of info to look at.

And at the end of the day - we all hope that the pairing gives us the best of both, but it's not up to us....:grin:

Good luck with your breeding, looking forward to adorable baby pics!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I like the black buck best. Is that Hercules? If so, I really like his dam.


----------



## HobbyFarm (Oct 13, 2016)

These pictures where the only pictures my breeder had available, they are older now and after Thanksgiving I will be driving to her place to actually see them. The reason I am not getting the first one that she offered to breed for me is because she said that it was not up to her standards and she will not risk a doe just to sell her kids.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Do you already have the doe? Or are you buying the does future kids?


----------



## HobbyFarm (Oct 13, 2016)

I am not buying the doe I am getting a kid from the doe she wanted to know what buck I wanted to breed her to.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Hands down thdown black buck. His dam is the nicer of the two being more smoothly blended and deaper in chest and body. And this is reflected in her son.

This pairing also best complements her doe. You want to have that nice wide long rump and rear angulation in those kids.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

HobbyFarm said:


> I am not buying the doe I am getting a kid from the doe she wanted to know what buck I wanted to breed her to.


Gotcha! That's kinda what I thought. I think Hercules is the best based on the pics of himself, his dam, and his pedigree


----------



## HobbyFarm (Oct 13, 2016)

I want to thank everyone who helped me decide,Lime was bred by herculus last night so hopefully she took. Now I have about 150 days before I get pictures of my little girl. That is going to be a long wait but I have a lot to learn and will be very busy getting everything ready for her. Any information that you would like to share I would appreciate it.I am making a folder of everything that I am learning.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I vote for Hercules!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Let's hope she throws does this year! I'm waiting on a couple of does, wow it tends to mess with me......
Good luck, and make sure you post pics of your GIRL!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Thinking pink!!!


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

If you like the breeder then I would ask her which one she would choose to breed to. That will give you the best insight.


----------

